# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Παρακολούθησης >  >  Μικρόφωνο για κάμερα

## paulk

Καλησπέρα.. Την παρασκευή είχα ένα κρούσμα στο καταστημά μου. Προσπάθησαν να μπούνε αλλά δεν τα κατάφεραν.. τώρα πιστεύω οτι θα έρθουν πιο οργανωμένοι.
Επειδή καθόντουσαν μπροστά στην πόρτα και μιλούσαν και έδειχναν προς την πόρτα, θέλω να βάλω ένα μικρόφωνο εξωτερικό για να καταγράφει τι λένε. Υπάρχει κάτι καλό?
Το ξέρω οτι θα έχει θόρυβο αλλά έστω κάτι θα μπορέσω να ακούσω. 
Αυτά αξίζουν ή μπα?  https://www.emimikos.gr/Mikrofona-CCTV/
Κοιτούσα και hikvsion DS-2FP2020 αλλά απο ότι είδα δεν το έχουν στην σελίδα τους. 
Τι έχετε να προτείνετε?

----------


## nestoras

Η καταγραφη ηχου απαγορευεται σε γενικες γραμμες.

Για μικροφωνο στον υπολογιστή μου εχω αυτο και ειμαι ευχαριστημενος:

https://www.emimikos.gr/Omnitron/MIC...tv_microphone/

----------


## paulk

> Η καταγραφη ηχου απαγορευεται σε γενικες γραμμες.
> 
> Για μικροφωνο στον υπολογιστή μου εχω αυτο και ειμαι ευχαριστημενος:
> 
> https://www.emimikos.gr/Omnitron/MIC...tv_microphone/



το ξέρω οτι απαγορεύεται αλλά εγώ θέλω να το βάλω πάνω απο την πόρτα στην εξωτερική μεριά. Αυτό που έχεις το κοιτούσα και εγώ αλλά σε εσωτερικό χώρο δεν θα έχει θόρυβο σε εξωτερικό θα ακούγεται τίποτα?

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

[QUOTE=nestoras;835804]Η καταγραφη ηχου απαγορευεται σε γενικες γραμμες.

οπως και η κλοπη  επισης ....... :Lol:

----------


## crown

ανεξαρτητα απο το εαν δεν ειναι νομιμο η οχι τα συγκεκριμενα μικροφωνα ειναι πυκνωτικα και οταν τοποθετηθουν σε εξωτερικο χωρο ειδικα σε δρομο βγαζουν τον θορυβο σε μεγαλο βαθμο

----------


## paulk

Και εγώ αυτό σκέφτομαι οτι έξω θα έχουν θόρυβο. Αυτό http://www.netviewcctv.co.uk/accessories/ds-2fp2020 είναι καλύτερης ποιότητας ή και αυτό θα έχει θόρυβο.

----------


## georgeb1957

Απο  *τεχνικό φυλλάδιο* της HIKVISION

There are 2 types of microphones: Active and Passive.
* Active Microphones have a built in pre-amp, and require power to operate.
* Passive Microphones do not have built in amplifiers, however sometimes can require power.

*Active microphones* (LOUROE for example): Depending on the pre-amp the Microphone might require:
12VDC. In this case the microphone has to be powered with a 12V DC power supply. These types of microphones are called *LINE LEVEL MICROPHONES*1.8VDC - 4.5VDC. In this case the Microphone *will be powered right from the IP camera* itself. These types of microphones are called *MIC LEVEL MICROPHONES*
Σε* AYTO* το video ο τύπος συνδέει την τροφοδοσία του μικροφώνου στο Power-In της cameras (σε POE camera της HiKvision). Μάλλον θα είναι MIC LEVEL Microphone, σύμφωνα με τα παραπάνω.

Αν κάποιος ξέρει ή έχει κάνει σε POE camera κάτι σχετικό με την τροφοδοσία του microphone ας μας ενημερώσει.

----------


## georgeb1957

Ενα κατατοπιστικό video για μικρόφωνο σε IP cameres  είναι* ΑΥΤΟ*

----------


## paulk

Καλησπέρα... Δεν ασχολήθηκα ακόμη με το μικρόφωνο επειδή είχα άλλες δουλειές.
Βρήκα και αυτό http://www.euroalarm.gr/el/products.asp?intProdID=277 που έχει ένα τριμεράκι για προσαρμογή σε διαφορετικές συνθήκες.
Να πάρω αυτό με το τριμεράκι ή ένα απλό https://www.emimikos.gr/Omnitron/MIC...tv_microphone/

----------


## georgeb1957

Ιδιας κατηγορίας είναι και τα δύο.
 Εγώ θα προτιμούσα το δεύτερο. Λέει ότι καλύπτει 80 τετρ. μέτρα. Πιστεύω ότι καλύπτει τα μισά και λιγότερα.

----------


## paulk

> Ιδιας κατηγορίας είναι και τα δύο.
>  Εγώ θα προτιμούσα το δεύτερο. Λέει ότι καλύπτει 80 τετρ. μέτρα. Πιστεύω ότι καλύπτει τα μισά και λιγότερα.



Μάλιστα.. οποτε να πάρω το δεύτερο. Αξίζει να πάω σε κάτι πιο ακριβό ή όχι?

----------


## georgeb1957

Δοκίμασε αυτό πρώτα. Το κόστος του είναι πολύ μικρό.
Παράδειγμα, ψάχνεις αυτοκίνητο για να εξυπηρετείς τις ανάγκες σου σε μετακίνηση μέσα στην Αθήνα. Θα ηταν χωρίς νόημα, αντι να πάρεις ένα smart, να πάρης ενα " ποιό ποιοτικό "  τζιπάκι.

----------


## paulk

> Δοκίμασε αυτό πρώτα. Το κόστος του είναι πολύ μικρό.
> Παράδειγμα, ψάχνεις αυτοκίνητο για να εξυπηρετείς τις ανάγκες σου σε μετακίνηση μέσα στην Αθήνα. Θα ηταν χωρίς νόημα, αντι να πάρεις ένα smart, να πάρης ενα " ποιό ποιοτικό "  τζιπάκι.



Οκ..αν ειναι θα παραγγείλω αυτό.

----------

